# Little slow in the thread lately



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

Been little slow in the excavating tread lately so I figured I'd at least add a few pictures of some current work.

All but the last one are timelines from a sediment pond conversion, dewater, muck out, import fill, dig and install sand filters, grade and stabilize. Last one is roadwork about 1/4 mile away from pond. Box out grading done and waiting on curb to be poured. That one has the curb poured, base and intermediate course on it now and all the right of ways graded and seeded. Open to traffic that leads to the new grocery store just completed in the development.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

Ok, screwed up the attachments. Hope this will show the pond work!


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

...


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

....


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

Not as easy for me as I thought. Not sure why I couldn't upload multiple attachments in one reply?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't know much about the attachment issue....but you guys do nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

tgeb said:


> I don't know much about the attachment issue....but you guys do nice work! :thumbsup:


Agree!


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you gentlemen! We are very lucky to have a great group of loyal employees. Most have worked for my partner and father in law for a long time before he shut down his old business and we started new in 09.

On the other hand we scraped together a minor league 4 man paving crew to lay three loads on a bike path this morning. Pretty comical, I'm def. not a screw man for the paver. Good thing it was only base, the real paving crew can make it look good after I'm off the paver. 

Man got to love this time of year as soon as they project a few good weather days we get all of our customers trying to fit 2 weeks work into 3-4 days. But can't/won't complain great problem to have.

Tom, you get up in the clarksburg area much? There is plenty going on, not sure what area you try to cover more?


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Definitely hurry up and wait time of year. I have 2 septic jobs that they are still framing the house and want me to come in. Where I worked today they were pouring concrete while I was trying to work. Then you add plumbers & siders and it made for a fun time


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

Upchuck I don't envy you at all. We don't do much of anything for builders themselves, just the developers that sell the lots. Can't imagine how crowded the site would get with all the subs around. Of course after the hole gets dug and the house is started the only thing left around here is just enough room for a skid steer to get around if that.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Moxley-Kidwell said:


> Tom, you get up in the clarksburg area much? There is plenty going on, not sure what area you try to cover more?


I'm pretty close to Clarksburg, if you know where the Soccerplex is...that is my backyard.

It's kind of funny though, most of my work is down county, I do a lot of inside the beltway work. I was in Annandale, Va this week, Arlington and Chevy Chase next week.

When I was a youngster, I worked for an outfit and we did perk tests all over Clarksburg, at that time there was no thought of public sewer/water up there. My how times have changed....


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

Kind of figured you were down further. Little easier, I guess, from Gaithersburg. Most of my guys come down from the Hancock area. They don't like to go too far past Rockville. I guess I don't either if I can help it. We've got a small patch and overlay job in Bethesda I haven't told them about yet though.

You've got a va license huh? How was that for you? I've order some of the books, but have yet to try to do any of the online schooling stuff. I think I would have to be a class a contractor because of the size of some of our contracts. Guess that could be my winter project, we've got a real good customer that does a bunch of va work. Some of it might be close enough for us to service.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Moxley-Kidwell said:


> Upchuck I don't envy you at all. We don't do much of anything for builders themselves, just the developers that sell the lots. Can't imagine how crowded the site would get with all the subs around. Of course after the hole gets dug and the house is started the only thing left around here is just enough room for a skid steer to get around if that.


Can't get too picky now a days. Subdivisions are few and far between but they are my favorite thing to do. Nice pics btw.


----------



## aj3580 (Jan 13, 2014)

nice work looks good


----------

